# Crossword: your 1st quiz this week.



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

_______________


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 23, 2015)

1. dipstick.


----------



## Annette (Feb 23, 2015)

7: Bonobo 
(blurb to make up length...)


----------



## Annette (Feb 23, 2015)

4: Monkeytail?


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> 1. dipstick.



Yes and I love you too 

Correct Robert


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 7: Bonobo
> (blurb to make up length...)



Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 4: Monkeytail?



Correct and right


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2015)

is 10 stinkstone?


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Robin said:


> is 10 stinkstone?


Correct Robin well done


----------



## Redkite (Feb 23, 2015)

Possible answers:

2. Romanesque
8. dynamite
9. dimpled


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Possible answers:
> 
> 2. Romanesque
> 8. dynamite
> 9. dimpled



Only no. 2 is correct Redkite but well done.


----------



## Annette (Feb 23, 2015)

9: Rumpled?


----------



## Annette (Feb 23, 2015)

3 could be Stackyard?


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 9: Rumpled?



Yes well done Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 3 could be Stackyard?



Indeed it is stackyard.


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

*Clue time:*

I've given the first and last letters of the remaining words.

Should make it a bit easier.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 24, 2015)

5. Is there such a word as "indigestableness"?


----------



## David H (Feb 24, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 5. Is there such a word as "indigestableness"?



Yes and it's correct, well done Redkite


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2015)

Is the diaphragm one is something ending in graph, because that would give a p in 12, which could be oppressed, though grammatically it's the wrong part of speech.


----------



## David H (Feb 24, 2015)

Robin said:


> Is the diaphragm one is something ending in graph, because that would give a p in 12, which could be oppressed, though grammatically it's the wrong part of speech.



You're right on both counts


----------



## David H (Feb 24, 2015)

*The Solution:*

The last three clues to be solved.

6, down .............gour

11. down ............ phrenograph

8. across ............ vigorite.


----------

